# Stomped Ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can be done at least 2, different ways.
Skim coat the whole ceiling, or go right over it with new drywall.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Or spray with water and srape.Then repair .I would skim coat the whole ceiling.It takes a special touch but easier than hanging and finishing new drywall over it depending on the circumstances.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The water and scrap will work well if it hasn't been painted. If it's been painted you may need to just sand it down some with 80 grit then skim coat. 
I am with putting drywall over drywall like Crisn is about wallpaper _paste_. If the room is the right size you have butt joints to contend with, you have seams to tape and mud at least 2 coats. Then you have the fun of making it look good where the walls meet the ceiling. And don't forget since stomp is usually pretty thick there will be air gaps between the sheets which if you ever have a leak will allow the top sheet to soak up a lot more before you discover the leak possibly causing more damage.
Wheee rant over.


----------



## slythic (Jun 13, 2014)

I would skim coat the entire ceiling with joint compound.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll need to scrape/sand prior to skim coating to get the worst of the rough texture smoothed out. HD rents power sanders (Porter Cable) that hook up to a vacuum to keep the dust down. Again if the ceiling has been painted, I'd advise scraping as much as possible, then sand. The paint tends to clog the sandpaper. If you add another layer, you'll still need to scrape the heaviest of the texture to allow the second layer to pull up as tight as possible to the first. Use plenty of drywall adhesive....


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Well we finally started to tackle the texture, came off really easy in our bathroom! Wish I had a wider scraper to make it go quicker.


----------

